# Hey Gurnie....WATCH OUT!!!! Video



## SELFBOW (Jul 18, 2011)

3 of the 5 ya need to be lookin out for.






I shot the footage over some past hunts and I will say that all 3 of these got a free pass and lived to see another day
I chose this song cause I know how much Gurn likes Barry Manilow


----------



## Knee Deep (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah, some bad boys. I like the video of the coral I've never seen one in the wild.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 18, 2011)

Fairly large coral snake too. Just remember Gurgie, red on yellow...kill a fellow. Or is it, ... black on red, up side yo head. Or...


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 18, 2011)

nice specimens there! That diamondback looks like a mean dude.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, I was witness to two of those videos!  Good stuff Martin.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 19, 2011)

neat !!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 19, 2011)

Barry Manilow? 

Please.......Say it aint so Gurnie?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 19, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> 3 of the 5 ya need to be lookin out for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i like the turkey tracks with the diamond back!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 19, 2011)

I glad you can cut the sound off.LOL Mike


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 19, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> i glad you can cut the sound off.lol mike



x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jayin J (Jul 19, 2011)

I like those things but they scare me sometimes too.......


----------



## gurn (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the video and somehow pinnin Barry M on me!! 
 Bubba it aint so!! 
They did it ta me!! 
Ok I'll admit ta pink arras but I dont like that feller!!

I hate snakes!! Yall are tryin ta scare the stuff out ah me and it's workin!!!! 

By the way I guess the Lord must be tryin ta get me ready. We been gettin temps in the 90s and expectin maybe 100!!
Boys it aint right ta suffer ah Michigan winter then get hit with ah Gawga type summer!!! And my dang AC dont work in my van!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 19, 2011)

What are the three types of snakes shown guys?? Diamond back, coral, and cotton mouth???? Not many up here.

 Gurnie going to get just about 100 up here tomorrow too! Too hot for me!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't worry about getting snake bit. If you do just roll up your paints leg and the mosquitos will suck out all the blood in just a couple of minutes


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 19, 2011)

gurn said:


> By the way I guess the Lord must be tryin ta get me ready. We been gettin temps in the 90s and expectin maybe 100!!
> Boys it aint right ta suffer ah Michigan winter then get hit with ah Gawga type summer!!! And my dang AC dont work in my van!!





longbowdave1 said:


> Gurnie going to get just about 100 up here tomorrow too! Too hot for me!



Bunch of wusses.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 19, 2011)

I hate snakes!!!

BUT, my wife thinks they are the most beautiful creatures.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 19, 2011)

Dang Gurn, I'd rather be bit by a snake than to listen to Barry Manilow again.

but hey, he's your man and who am I to judge.


.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 19, 2011)

Dang cut him some slack or he will never come down to visit!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

longbowdave1 said:


> What are the three types of snakes shown guys?? Diamond back, coral, and cotton mouth???? Not many up here.
> 
> Gurnie going to get just about 100 up here tomorrow too! Too hot for me!



Dave, the first one was a canebrake rattler. Folks up in the northern part of the state call em a timber rattler. The other two were a coral snake and a diamondback.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Barry, I might hunt in 100 degree weather if you come hunt in january when it's 5 degree's!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Nic. I haven't had much experience with snakes. When i was out in Colorado bowhunting elk i was kneeling down next to water hole waitng for a thirsty critter to come by. Man i was feeling on top of the world, then a snake came from behind me and crawled right between my legs and in front of me! I jumped up so fast I believe my feet didn't hit the ground for about two hundred feet or so. I believe I may have screamed like a little girl too, good thing i was hunting alone.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 19, 2011)

that diamondback was sending two signals LOUD and CLEAR- 1) i'm just gonna ease off and do my thing.... and 2)  I DARE you to test me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 19, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> that diamondback was sending two signals LOUD and CLEAR- 1) i'm just gonna ease off and do my thing.... and 2)  I DARE you to test me!





I really like how he stayed turned to the camera as he sidewinded his way outa there.


----------



## gurn (Jul 19, 2011)

I never was good at test in school  so I recon I wont be doin no testin when I see ah snake.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 19, 2011)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Dang Gurn, I'd rather be bit by a snake than to listen to Barry Manilow again.
> 
> but hey, he's your man and who am I to judge.
> 
> ...



Gurnie, you gotta shake that Manilo thing, man. Start wearing a METALLICA t-shirt.


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 19, 2011)

Tastes like chicken!


----------



## gurn (Jul 19, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> Gurnie, you gotta shake that Manilo thing, man. Start wearing a METALLICA t-shirt.



I'll think ah somthin ta get that off ah me. It's hard ta get rid ah stuff like that once it gets started. Recon if I caught ah snake and bit it's head off that would do it????


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 19, 2011)

gurn said:


> I'll think ah somthin ta get that off ah me. It's hard ta get rid ah stuff like that once it gets started. Recon if I caught ah snake and bit it's head off that would do it????



Nope


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I really like how he stayed turned to the camera as he sidewinded his way outa there.



Watch it full Screen n Look close at his belly and you can see every bone moving That's why I slowed it down. I kept my distance bout 6-8 ft away.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 19, 2011)

gurn said:


> I'll think ah somthin ta get that off ah me. It's hard ta get rid ah stuff like that once it gets started. Recon if I caught ah snake and bit it's head off that would do it????



whoa! i don't know, my friend- that might earn you a DIFFERENT nickname.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 20, 2011)

gurn said:


> I'll think ah somthin ta get that off ah me. It's hard ta get rid ah stuff like that once it gets started. Recon if I caught ah snake and bit it's head off that would do it????



You do that and Ozzy will be your man from now on


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 20, 2011)

Ozzy, naw let's skip on down. How 'bout say maybe Meatloaf...cause two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jul 20, 2011)

Com'on........It has to be ....ZZ Top....
Gurnie could fit right in there? 

ZZ Top is the only concert I've been to where you could get high just by breathing the air!


----------



## gurn (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok so nix that snake idee.  Thanks for warnin me.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 20, 2011)

Gurnie!!! don't worry about snakes man!! If you can take all this ribbin' then your skin is WAY thicker than any snake boot! You are a super sport and i'm glad to call you my friend. Just a few more weeks...................


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 20, 2011)

sawtooth said:


> Gurnie!!! don't worry about snakes man!! If you can take all this ribbin' then your skin is WAY thicker than any snake boot! You are a super sport and i'm glad to call you my friend. Just a few more weeks...................



Once he gets down here and takes a look at all us nice uns, he's going to realize, all he ever had to worry about was the A/C in his van. The rest of it was near nothing.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 20, 2011)

true, but the Metallica t-shirt was still a good idea.


----------



## gurn (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe I can find one at the used clothes store. 
Cant wait ta get down there. I hope I can fix my van AC soon. Over three hundred just for the part!! Then I gotta recharge it


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2011)

Good looking Diamondback, but that Coral Snake is the shizzle!

Luck to ya, Gurn. Don't even think about the Copperheads and Cottonmouths.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 20, 2011)

gurn said:


> Maybe I can find one at the used clothes store.
> Cant wait ta get down there. I hope I can fix my van AC soon. Over three hundred just for the part!! Then I gotta recharge it



Over $300 dollars well spent...Mrs. Gurnie love u long time before trip over.


----------



## gurn (Jul 20, 2011)

At work my nick name is Ozzy, hillbilly or words I cant say here.. Now nary one ah those got anything ta do with the singer ah them chick songs. I'm gonna try and fix my AC so Diana wont suffer on the way down. I recon shes worth ah thin wallet, busted knuckles, loss of blood and ah ton ah aggravation.  After all ah grease monkey is what I do for ah livin. Oh I forgot thats not PC. 
I'm ah crude oil primate.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 20, 2011)

For what all this ends up costing, you could probably go on a nice cruise, and be miserable for an entire week.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 20, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Good looking Diamondback, but that Coral Snake is the shizzle!
> 
> Luck to ya, Gurn. Don't even think about the Copperheads and Cottonmouths.



I run into a cottonmouth this evening. His fate was a lil different than those other three....

I think Dendy has a rattler report to share as well from this pm


Gurnie what's it gonna be $300 AC $300 Snake Boots?


----------



## gurn (Jul 21, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> I run into a cottonmouth this evening. His fate was a lil different than those other three....
> 
> I think Dendy has a rattler report to share as well from this pm
> 
> ...


Man thats ah hard one I might have ta study on that. They do make medicen for snake bites. Never herad of any for angry sweetie syndrom. 
I'm glad that snake didnt get ah free pass. It was just waitin for me!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah.... here's my report... Me and Terrah were pulling in the driveway after our little hunt yesterday and she said, " LOOK,LOOK,LOOK,LOOK!!!!!!!!!!!" It was a canebreak- a nice five-footer. THis one was not docile, he seemed irritated- so i gave him something to calm him down.  My wife needed something to calm her down too.. she is definitely NOT a snake enthusiast.


----------



## gurn (Jul 21, 2011)

So like when it was all over you were her hero!! 
Thats one less I might step on!! 
Keep at it boys yer doin great!!
Ok Barry now it's time for ya ta get out in them swamps with ah fly swater in each hand and kill all the skeeders.
Maybe by the time I get down there the place will be bug and snake free.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 21, 2011)

gurn said:


> Ok Barry now it's time for ya ta get out in them swamps with ah fly swater in each hand and kill all the skeeders.
> Maybe by the time I get down there the place will be bug and snake free.



A bug and snake free swamp is kinda liken to instant grits. It's a swamp, but it's not a real swamp... like it's a grit, but not a real grit. 
Besides, take away all the invertebrates and crawlers and you've got one of them botanical gardens. Probably even have a McDonald's full of Yyankees, and a Wal-mart waiting to happen.


----------



## gurn (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok maybe my hopes were ah little to high but any reduction in fanged and blood suckin critters are highly preciated. Guess I wouldnt want ta hunt next to ah Yankee filled Mickey D's and ah Star Bucks. 
Today we hit 102 thats before the heat index number was figured in. If I hadnt just got ah shot in the elbow today I'd be out in the swamp stumpin tryin ta get ready. We got swamps to with plenty bugs ta drive ya nuts. All the snakes there aint got no fangs and no pigs.
Note to self: Snake Gators $44 at Bass Pro. Man this is addin up!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 21, 2011)

Just looked at what I typed. Gonna go back and put a capital Y in front of yankees. Wouldn't want to hurt any feelins.


----------



## gurn (Jul 21, 2011)

Well thats right nice of ya.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 22, 2011)

Gurn, I'd ask around and see if anyone has boots or snake legging to barrow while you're down. I myself would just hunt in my 17 inch rubber boots and look down a lot.  Killed this timber rattler while cutting down some bushes behind my Double Bull blind in 2005. I thought the black part on his tail was a piece of plastic until I saw the rattlers. While setting in the blind this rattlers crawled another 15 yards in 2 or so hours with a smash in head.  Lucky for me this doe came by for some persimmon on the tree in front of me. Mike


----------



## gurn (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks buddy. Nice pic.


----------

